# Der richtige Köder für Hornhechte an der Costa Brava



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen ob sich folgende Blinker zum Hornhechtangeln eignen. Würde zwischen Drilling und Blinker noch 1-2cm 0.25er Fluorocarbonschnur machen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ABU-TOBY-BLINKER...Köder_Futter&hash=item2a05cd25d9#ht_707wt_911
http://cgi.ebay.de/ABU-TOBY-BLINKER...Köder_Futter&hash=item2a06a20c45#ht_736wt_911


----------



## ritschwumm (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der richtige Köder für Hornhechte an der Costa Brava*

Hallo,

War vor kurzem in Estartit und habe alles mögliche (Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner) ausprobiert. Gebissen hat es lediglich auf Fischfetzen (Wasserkugel + 1,5 M Vorfach nur mit 8er Haken an 20er Schnur. Ob nun dein Abu der Bringer wird ...  Würde mich freuen #6
Gruß Marcus


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der richtige Köder für Hornhechte an der Costa Brava*

Ich hatte einen Artikel übers Hornhecht angeln gelesen und da waren sie empfohlen. Wollte aber vorher nochmal nachfragen. Wenn ich einen Hornhecht fange wäre es mein erster!
http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=473.html


----------



## ritschwumm (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der richtige Köder für Hornhechte an der Costa Brava*

Hallo,

ich glaube der Artikel beschreibt eher die Angelei in der Ostsee. Und da ist es zum Beispiel auf Fehmarn (Flügger Leuchtturm) wirklich gut. 
Im Mittelmeer war es meiner Meinung nach immer etwas anders. Die Hornhechte waren meist kleiner und ohne Wellen haste meistens nix gefangen. 
Von der Hafenmohle in Estartit waren meist Brandbrassen und Streifenbrassen am Haken.
Hat man die Montage rausgepfeffert gabs mal nen Horni, eher aber kleine Makrelen. |rolleyes

Gruß Marcus


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der richtige Köder für Hornhechte an der Costa Brava*

welche farbe sollte mein blinker denn in spanien haben?


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Der richtige Köder für Hornhechte an der Costa Brava*

nachdem ich beim schnorcheln bereits junge Hornhechte gesehen habe hab ich es nur 1 Stunde probiert,erfolglos. Nächstes Jahr um Ostern rum werd ichs wohl nochmal versuchen


----------



## Filipecardoso (18. August 2010)

*AW: Der richtige Köder für Hornhechte an der Costa Brava*

Kleine sardinenstücke am Haken bringen fisch ob gesalzen oder frisch (ich bin für/s frische)!...

Ps:Ich rede vom Mitellmerraum.

FC


----------



## Jose (18. August 2010)

*AW: Der richtige Köder für Hornhechte an der Costa Brava*



Filipecardoso schrieb:


> Kleine sardinenstücke am Haken bringen fisch ob gesalzen oder frisch (ich bin für/s frische)!...
> 
> Ps:Ich rede vom Mitellmerraum.
> 
> FC



und anfüttern nicht vergessen!
zerstampfte sardinen, mit sand gemischt


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Der richtige Köder für Hornhechte an der Costa Brava*

Joar Frisch ist immer gut, hat ja ne Lockwirkung. Werde wahrscheinlich auch desöfteren ne pose mit fetzen raushängen! 
Hab hier mal meine jungen Hornies (vllt aber auch Barras) aufm pic
petri heil


----------

